# Cruising and live aboard with 4 children! Looking for advices.



## Smart555 (Jan 24, 2018)

We’re family of 6: 2 adults and kids 12, 9, 3 and baby boy 2 months . 
Our dream to try cruising life style. We have been watching some videos and they look so inspirational! 
We’d like to get the boat in this spring, spend some time sailing Florida Keys, Key West to have better experience. We know this area well because we have been there a lot of times when had our previous boat - the weekend cruiser 32
“ Regal express. And then to go further to the Bahamas on summer vacation.
But actually our biggest dream to travel around the world... but how it possible with kids school age? There are a lot of doubts for us.
If you have this experience we would be glad to hear your story.
It’s so difficult to make up our mind to the first step. Which was yours? It’s so big responsibility for the future of children. What were your first difficulties and how did you solve them?
____


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Giggle home schooling on a sailboat.
That's a start


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Calvert School in Va. (I believe) used to have excellent schooling packages. We used to get two boxes for each class that included absolutely *everything* that the student might need (and the teacher [read parent here for sailors]), right down to pencils, paper and erasers. These were very high standard educational packages, primarily designed for Americans in the diplomatic services and stationed in third world countries.
For the younger children they were pretty time intensive for the parents, but as the child grew older, they could manage with minimal adult supervision.
I don't know if they still do this, and it wasn't cheap, but it was a quality education accepted by many universities, back then.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

There are reasonably priced home school curriculum programs on line. Kids can print out reading assignments and worksheets or complete them online when in ports with Wi-Fi access. They have on line exams, issue grades, and transcripts. They list the states that accept their credits. Our state's Dept. of Education's website suggests programs that meet their certification. 

A highschool marine biology kit would be cool: dip net; quality microscope; and specimen bottles. I'd want a sextant to teach my kids celestial navigation. PBS NOVA has videos of NOVA programs with complete classroom curriculum kits for use by teachers. Very cool. I used the one about Shakleton's Antarctic expedition with a group of students once. Very fun.

Here is one of the test questions on reasoning:

Shackleton had to travel light after their ship sank. He had to make tough decisions about what equipment to take along on their long trek across the ice. He has been hailed as a great leader because of the decisions he made. Following are 5 items he considered. Two items on the list were left behind. Which were they and what was the rationale for the items he chose to take, or leave behind?:

1. Firearms
2. Ammunition
3. Cooking pots
4. Soccer balls
5. Cameras and film
6. banjo


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Calvert have long been "the" name in the business of home schooling. But given the age range of the boys...that's gonna be a lot for two parents to handle, while manning the boat and keeping watches. A lot would depend on whether the 9 and 12 year olds adapt and can also crew and help out. And how well everyone takes to small space, or the challenges of a bigger boat.

I give you credit for trying, but wow, what a challenge.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

hellosailor said:


> Calvert have long been "the" name in the business of home schooling. But given the age range of the boys...that's gonna be a lot for two parents to handle, while manning the boat and keeping watches. A lot would depend on whether the 9 and 12 year olds adapt and can also crew and help out. And how well everyone takes to small space, or the challenges of a bigger boat.
> 
> I give you credit for trying, but wow, what a challenge.


My immediate thought on that score was that the older kids could help teach the younger ones; good for both, and lighten that load on the parents.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

capta said:


> My immediate thought on that score was that the older kids could help teach the younger ones; good for both, and lighten that load on the parents.


Yes, very much a family affair....the whole thing.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

midwesterner said:


> There are reasonably priced home school curriculum programs on line. Kids can print out reading assignments and worksheets or complete them online when in ports with Wi-Fi access. They have on line exams, issue grades, and transcripts. They list the states that accept their credits. Our state's Dept. of Education's website suggests programs that meet their certification.


Unless they plan to "camp out" where the internet is passable, I'm not sure it could be relied on for something like that outside the wifi range of the civilized world.
I pay the tariff for internet wherever we are because we need it for our business, and we still have plenty of days when we can't get it at all without carrying a computer in the dink to a cafe and paying their exorbitant fees.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

A disciplined regimen and successful.
Personally, I think you'll have great success with the kids if they are not hooked on the Internet.
They will be at a speed where they can learn and enjoy it w/o distractions land-based kids have now.
You and your wife are their guides.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

capta said:


> Unless they plan to "camp out" where the internet is passable, I'm not sure it could be relied on for something like that outside the wifi range of the civilized world.
> I pay the tariff for internet wherever we are because we need it for our business, and we still have plenty of days when we can't get it at all without carrying a computer in the dink to a cafe and paying their exorbitant fees.


No, they can print out a year's worth of assignments before they leave port and kids can do worksheets and readings without any WiFi access. Each kid can work at their own pace and they can complete exams whenever they make it somewhere with internet access.


----------



## john61ct (Jan 23, 2017)

Look at IB based programs rather than relying solely on USA specific curricula.


----------



## Smart555 (Jan 24, 2018)

Thank you so much for your answers! 
Actually education is one of the most important concern for us! Especially because we don’t familiar with US educational system as we moved to Florida only 3 years ago. Though our daughters go to school here and make good progress. They do their homework by themselves and if needed older one helps her younger sister 9(6th and 3 grade).
As for Internet access we’re going to use Wi-Fi booster RogueWave or Shakespeare when staying on mooring ball near Marinas... what do you think of it? Is it useful device? Or is there better alternative?


----------



## Smart555 (Jan 24, 2018)

Another important question is safety aboard. Especially during long offshore passages. The size of the boat is not big and private space is too limited. Our children is very active. And as I understand sailboat goes on its side, not straight like catamaran. To make children just sit calmly is impossible especially our 3 years old son. Of course we’re going to use life jackets for everyone and set safety net around the deck. What else can we do except instructions and explanations?


----------



## Smart555 (Jan 24, 2018)

We used to have not so big power cruiser before. It was 32” Regal express and we spent all weekends and holidays aboard, often went to John Pennekamp State Reef Park in Key Largo for snorkeling. Or went to Key West. Once we’ve been to Binini (the Bahamas). But it was impossible to go further on this boat because of bad seaworthy, expensive gasoline and too small fuel and water tank.
So we’re faced to learning sailing soon. And at the moment looking for right choice for us. Your advices are welcomed!
As we have budget about 200-250k (including necessary upgrades) we’re choosing between 38-40” Cat like Leopard, Admiral or Lagoon ~ 10 years old or newer sailsboats 49” Jeanneau or Beneteau. They seem to be more spacious inside and more comfortable. But when sailing they not go straight... what do you think of it, which choice is better?
Actually if we wouldn’t limited with budget we choose 45-50” catamaran. But what is better in current situation?


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

> Cruising and live aboard with 4 children! *Looking for advices*.


Trojan man!!!


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Smart555 said:


> Thank you so much for your answers!
> Actually education is one of the most important concern for us! Especially because we don't familiar with US educational system as we moved to Florida only 3 years ago. Though our daughters go to school here and make good progress. They do their homework by themselves and if needed older one helps her younger sister 9(6th and 3 grade).
> As for Internet access we're going to use Wi-Fi booster RogueWave or Shakespeare when staying on mooring ball near Marinas... what do you think of it? Is it useful device? Or is there better alternative?


In the US, most states have some provision for educating your kids yourself, or Homeschooling, as it is called. There are many websites supporting homeschooling. It is partly because of strong religious influences in our country. Many religious families do not like public schools and want to educate their kids according to their own family beliefs and educational approaches. The laws vary from state to state (another thing that is confusing about our country, the laws can be very different in every state. Some states have a little bit of monitoring to ensure that homeschooled kids are getting a good education, some states have no monitoring.

Many US colleges look for some documentation of homeschool education or require entrance tests. Formal schools issue what is called a transcript that documents a child's education. If you subscribe to one of the homeschool website based packaged programs, they issue documentation that kids have completed a curiculum that meets certain standards. It is like the school transcript that schools issue. Colleges will accept a portfolio that you, as a family, help your kids keep, that documents what they learned at home (or out at sea). The Department of Education in many states have a page on their website that tells what is required or recommended in that state.

If you are travelling around in a sailboat, and not residing on land anywhere, your kids would not be subject to the laws of any state. However, as soon as you move into any land based house or apartment, or stay in a marina, your kids would either be required to attend school in that area, or meet the homeschool requirements of that state. In most states, if you can show that your kids are following a curiculum that teaches the basics that are taught in most schools, your homeschooling will be acceptable.

If you were going to use Florida as your home base, wherever you cruise, the Florida Homeschool guidelines are good basic ones to follow. They have a page on their website devoted to it:

Home Education

Florida is one state that actually requires some monitoring. If you meet their standards, you will be providing an education to your kids that will meet the standards of many other states and will likely prepare your kids for college.

Here is some information on how to prepare homeschooled kids for college:

The Homeschooler's Guide to Getting Into College - OnlineCollege.org

I hope this information helps.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's a link to a blog by a family out sailing and homeschooling their kids that might be helpful.......

http://www.sailingtotem.com/homeschooling


----------



## Smart555 (Jan 24, 2018)

midwesterner said:


> In the US, most states have some provision for educating your kids yourself, or Homeschooling, as it is called. There are many websites supporting homeschooling. It is partly because of strong religious influences in our country. Many religious families do not like public schools and want to educate their kids according to their own family beliefs and educational approaches. The laws vary from state to state (another thing that is confusing about our country, the laws can be very different in every state. Some states have a little bit of monitoring to ensure that homeschooled kids are getting a good education, some states have no monitoring.
> 
> If you were going to use Florida as your home base, wherever you cruise, the Florida Homeschool guidelines are good basic ones to follow. They have a page on their website devoted to it:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for being so helpful! :smile
Speaking of education I'm also not sure that I will be able to help them much. There're a lot of teachers in schools, if kids don't understand the theme they can get good explanations. But in our case we're not familiar with this curriculum. The same themes they teach differently here and in our home country, for example in math class. My younger daughter showed me her homework today... we have never done anything like this. And the way they solve mathematics problems is absolutely different. And I'm speaking of 3 grade. So how can I help my 6th grade student? Or I should learn everything with them...


----------



## Smart555 (Jan 24, 2018)

bigdogandy said:


> Here's a link to a blog by a family out sailing and homeschooling their kids that might be helpful.......


Thank you! We're watching them from time to time:smile


----------



## Smart555 (Jan 24, 2018)

And another big question is safety aboard !
Your advices and suggestions please 
Of course kids will wear life jackets and get number of rules how to behave onboard, they can swim... what else would be useful solution?


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Smart555 said:


> And another big question is safety aboard !
> Your advices and suggestions please
> 
> 
> ...


Well, there is learning the Man OverBoard (MOB) procedures. Everybody who is old enough to pilot the boat should know how to turn it around to go back and pick you up.

Jack lines for people to clip onto when on deck.

Maybe a rule that nobody goes on deck without an adult up there.

Teach everyone how to operate the radio for emergency calls (like teaching land based kids how to call 911 to report a fire or heart attack).

There are personal EPIRB unit's to wear on life jackets to locate individuals. They are expensive to put one on every crew member. There are cheaper strobe beacons that can be clipped on a life jacket that can be seen for miles and help when spotting people in high seas or reduced visibility.

There is always the strategy of having more kids so you have spares.


----------



## john61ct (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes of course home schooling parents should learn those parts of the curriculum unfamiliar to them before the kids do. 

Definitely do *not* rely on software or remote teachers, especially when it's an American company. 

Again, I recommend IB, ideally developed for international schools coming from an A-levels background. 

Teaching qualification prep programs are available online and around the world. Not a bad career for native English speakers wanting to live overseas, especially couples. PE, ICT, music, art drama etc specialities can lead to some plumb jobs in great places.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Homeschooling is not just throwing the kids into a box with their papers. The instructor will be the parent(s), and yes that means you will have to study the same materials. If the instructor's guides don't tell you enough, you may have to study further on your own. If the materials, the concepts, the approaches, vary from what you were taught? It is a good idea to explore the differences and ask why which one might be better. Or why they simply are different. The US educational system is often hotly debated, and the Florida school system and criteria even more so. For over a decade it has been regular news in Florida that the schools are, or aren't, or should, or shouldn't, teach the kids how to pass standardized national tests. They should teach the kids how to pass? Or, if they teach the skills, that shouldn't be a problem? So Florida argues about "the FCAT" as a separate goal in teaching, and how standardized testing is no good because it only teaches kids how to pas the test--rather than the material they are being tested on. And all of that seems to be a hot debate in Florida, more so than the rest of the country.
Bottom line, you can buy a "legally accepted" homeschool package, and teach the kids how to pass it, or, you can tackle educating the kids, which can go far beyond that.
No US class in world history teaches kids how Catherine the Great died, until or unless they find out in college. (She was crushed under a stallion, but grade schools won't mention what she was doing with the horse at the time.)


----------



## wannabsailor (Jul 9, 2012)

Go to You-tube and watch the videos called "Sailing Zatara." They are doing the exact thing you are talking about with all the same concerns...etc. You can contact Keith through their site. He has a ton of information, thoughts, hits, do's don'ts...etc.

Good Luck.


----------



## Peter Pater (Mar 3, 2018)

it is better to avoid small kids


----------

